# What have you lost to the dog?



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll start....

1. Timberland work boot 

2. My daughter's Uggs Christmas slippers :'(

3. A baby gate

4. A basketball


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

my patience
pristine coffee table
clean backyard


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmmm, the first V (Snickers) was a dream to have this second pup (Peanut) is a holy terror...
1. 46" Flat screen TV that toppled over when he tried to escape the area that he was fenced in
2. The arm portion of my teak sofa
3. Bed sheets that have been shredded to pieces that cover the teak sofa
4. Most of Snickers' stuff toys are now flat or thrown away.
5. Freedom for the bunnies to roam the yard (now fenced off )
6. Area rugs that have been chewed and now are smaller in size
7. Molly Mutt dog bed
8. Lots of slippers...left with just one side to wear
9. Room on our King size bed...feels like we're sleeping on a small cot.

Love them to death and are such angels when they are sleeping... :-\


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

SLEEP....


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I've kept the damage pretty minimal I guess:

- sleep
- green grass
- ALMOST an $80 computer keyboard. Thankfully I'm handy with a soldering gun.
- my carpet is showing a bit more wear...


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

For starters:
Part of the hardwood floor
An earring
Foam earplugs, anyone? (wait, we didn't lose those, we get them back during our walks)
And yes, they do love shearling slippers...


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm.......

1. shoes, lots of shoes
2. a couple of hats
3. a cordless phone
4. green grass in the backyard
5. cell phone case
6. half of a leather covered foam filler pad for the boat-it was touching his crate and he pulled it in (I am always very careful to make the sure the crate is touching nothing now lol)

That's all I can think of and those were all awhile ago, he's much better now


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

1. a nice sofa
2. some patience
3. many toys
4. shoes due to walks (people at our apartment complex don't agree with the rule to clean up after your dog)
5. end tables without scratches on them
6. this is the most important one...OUR HEARTS. She stole those the moment we met her.

Sorry had to say it. She is so bad but we love her so much
I agree with Kailua though, they are angels when they are sleeping


----------



## Amir (Feb 14, 2011)

I lost some sympathy from my relatives: 
My sister after I left him with her for one week,
My mother because it is much harder for her to take care of my kids,
Some friends because he jumps when they arrive and never stops moving around,
My previous wife because digging in the yard,
My house owner used to like me once but not anymore,
My neighbors


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

sarahaf said:


> Foam earplugs, anyone? (wait, we didn't lose those, we get them back during our walks)


Yes, Yes ear plugs. At first we couldn't figure out where they we going. Good thing they are cheap!  Do you think they know we are using them so we can't hear them whine ???


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Linescreamer said:


> sarahaf said:
> 
> 
> > Foam earplugs, anyone? (wait, we didn't lose those, we get them back during our walks)
> ...


They are a very tell-tale shade of green, so when they pass through your dog...mystery solved.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My spot on the couch.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

£16.00 worth of tesco vouchers
5 rashers of bacon out of the frying pan (whilst hubby's back was turned!)
numerous school letters, credit card bills and anything paper left on a kitchen bench 
two corned beef sandwiches 
one pancake
loads of socks and a couple of pairs of knickers


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

5. A hamburger, roll and all.

6. Bannana bread mix

7. 3 stuffed animals (1 full size dog, 1 small dog, 1 medium size bear and a monkey (doesn't count - he got the squeaky monkey for Christmas)).


----------



## cathyl (Sep 9, 2010)

trees and plants that have been chewed upon, arm covers on the couch, pillows, 3 pair of shoes, numerous socks. The list goes on and on.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

There have been quite a few things (my fave discontinued Patagonia undies), but we are in the acute grieving phase over my 6y/o son's shredded Jango Fett costume :'( The mask is one thing, but the popping/eating of the blow-up jet blaster pack has been traumatic. The good news is that it's not Pumpkin's fault! It is really my fault for buying the "dumb" dog, AND I had the audacity to buy a girl!


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Cavedog said:


> My spot on the couch.


oh yes spot on the couch... 

carpet on the landing,
stewing dish (broken while she was trying to eat the stew with success)
credit card and couple of loyalty cards from the wallet
socks

cant think about anymore which is a suprise as i had it in my mind that the list will be endless....


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

5 stuffed toys
4 towels
2 bath mats
1 T-shirt
1 wool dog blanket
1 cat bed (her bed when she was a new puppy, her snack when she started teething)
1 electrical cord (pretty scary, but no problem)
multiple shoelaces
all the sticks in my yard...


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Today was the first time i have lost something that I actually cared about. I'm really pissed off actually.

When I was 10 my Dad went on a business trip to Japan. It was a big deal at the time. He brought me back this really cool little wooden 3D puzzle of a Japanese Pagoda. I've had it for 27 years. I've never even taken it apart for fear of not being able to put it back together properly. Its always been on my dresser for 27 years.

The stupid dog, jumped up and took it while I was in the bathroom doing my kids hair after their bathtime. This is the first time he has done something like this. He hasn't ever jumped up on a counter or anything before.

Anyway he managed to swallow one of the pieces and break a few other ones. I'm so ticked off.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Chilli said:


> Cavedog said:
> 
> 
> > My spot on the couch.
> ...


Rosie sleeps in the bed, and loves to take your spot if you get up for any reason. Then acts all huffy if you try to move her.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

So far, just magazines and toilet paper. Maybe this is because she is only 5 months old/I watch her like a hawk most of the time? Mostly, Osha will steal clothes or shoes and prance around the house showing off her prize to everyone, but she never chews stuff (knock on wood). She really seems to enjoy simply sucking on things. 

Does the chewing come later?? At what age?


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Chilli was well behaved until reaching 6mts  and then she ate a carpet on the landing... since then she is leaving in a crate


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

clover said:


> So far, just magazines and toilet paper. Maybe this is because she is only 5 months old/I watch her like a hawk most of the time? Mostly, Osha will steal clothes or shoes and prance around the house showing off her prize to everyone, but she never chews stuff (knock on wood). She really seems to enjoy simply sucking on things.
> 
> Does the chewing come later?? At what age?


Copper was/is a chew fiend 2 months through 11 months now. I think the operable phrase is "I watch him like a hawk". The cutting of teeth 3-7 months usually kicks it off and if not curtailed can continue. We only lost on based board molding and a new timberland.  I think he is just starting to get better as we no longer need to watch him like a hawk. This means we just watch him.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Ours are pretty good at leaving things alone that don't belong to them as far as shoes, socks, furniture, ect.. But, whatever you do, don't leave your pizza or hot dogs unattended!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Hot dogs have worked BEST treat for training.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my yard,Its now a race track.garden is gone.the mats i made them for their crates ,some drywall,carpeting at the top of the stairs.countless toys.The best thing i have lost though would have to be their crates.We have no need to crate them anymore.


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

*MY TOP TEN LIST...*
1. A LOT of my son's socks (Sasha used to go INTO his sock drawer and help herself).
2. Shoes/slippers (too many to count).
3. My favorite Croc flip flops! :-[
4. 5 folders for school - ripped to shreds.
5. 1/2 a bag of "Hershey Bliss Chocolates" w/foil wrappers. Hydrogen peroxide induced vomiting followed. 
6. Wall-E DVD (wasn't even ours).
7. Guitar Hero XBox 360 game.
8. Large marinated brisket that took all day to cook in the smoker.
9. Pizza stolen off the counter.
10. Little rubber duckies from the bathtub.


----------



## honeyvizsla (Apr 14, 2011)

Great thread:

> Part of our kitchen table and chairs
> A few Bibles 
> A crock-pot and the pork roast inside
> Part of our coffee table
> Several slippers
> Several socks and underwear (she even digs them out of our clean clothes basket)
> Ripped shirts, pants, shorts when she was a puppy.
> Ripped blankets and pillows

I'm sure there are many things I've forgotten... I try to forget some of these things. Good thing the dog is so cute or else she may have been deaded by us.


----------



## ChukarDog (Dec 7, 2010)

My sanity


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

$5,243.46

But who's counting


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie was approximately two-years-old when I adopted him from the dog pound. He has always been very respectful of my things. He just seems to know what belongs to him (toys and a couple of blankets) and what belongs to me (everything else). I have never lost a single thing due to Willie's exuberance. Always the perfect gentleman.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Aaaww that is so lovely, he obviously appreciates his good home and you! My dad has a rescue dog, not a vizsla, about 4 years old, and he has also never destroyed or harmed anything in my dad's home, he is very respectful, and I swear you can sense that he is so appreciative and grateful for his new home. The man at the animal rescue said that you often find that dogs who are rescued generally never mess in your home, chew etc, so it must be true.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

I am amazed people can quantify certain items. We lost count a long time ago. Anything made of paper, wood, light weight plastic, or cloth has been stolen and probably destroyed at one time. Especially with two young kids, toys are often found eaten up in the yard, small socks go missing, stuffed animals are treated like real prey, pacifiers are destroyed it seems daily, and many meals have suddenly disappeared from a high chair or child's plate when we leave the dining room to get something from the kitchen (and no, the dog wasn't in, or allowed in the dining room at the point we turned around.) Last night was the first time I lost money to the dog--literally. She picked up a penny and swallowed it in front of me. This is the dog that needed stomach surgery last winter after swallowing a coin-shaped magnet. Sometimes it is just so exhausting.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well the good news is pennies are worthless anyways  Her next poop might be shinier though!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

He just ate my last eraser 

but before... destroyed all the fluffy dog beds he ever received. Sleeps on towels and industrial strength fabrics.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Last night I lost the second half of my second taco, while I went to answer the door. I mean I have put on a few lately but I just didn't think it was necessary for Dozer to finish my meal.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

1. Shower puffy....lots of shower puffs
2. Toilet paper
3. The ability to sleep alone (this one I don't mind)
4. The ability to not say no every half hour...
5. My place on the couch


----------



## MAPLEBABY (Jun 26, 2011)

Awww I'm jealous of the V owners whose dogs don't destroy anything. I don't know why but Maple has a thing for my bras since she was as little as 9 weeks old. She steals them from laundry baskets or bathroom then secretly takes them to her kennel to snuggle with them. She doesn't rip them apart or anything but they do get worn out fast from frequent washing. 

Just sorta watching a junkie TV show called Beyond scared straight, which is about badly behaving 14-17 y/o kids sent to jail and realize how awful it is living there. Hopefully they behave well after.. 
It got me thinking.. as some Vs rescued from pound are such respectful gentle souls, maybe I should send her there for a week to teach her a lesson. ;p


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I must brag here. I haven't lost a thing. I have still managed to spend a fortune on him though. Spoiled brat that he is.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

And this morning I lost the foot of an antique child's play rocking crib, to Penny. The other week I lost almost half of an expensive handed down dining room chair leg also to Penny. And the she apparently started on the banister later this morning. That girl LOVES wood. I thought she was getting better but the antler has been missing lately so I guess she'll be getting a new one for Xmas.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

born36 said:


> I must brag here. I haven't lost a thing. I have still managed to spend a fortune on him though. Spoiled brat that he is.


Same here with my Ruby. She is really good about only chewing her toys. We always have plenty of nylabones and rawhides for her. I guess we are extremely lucky. The other thing is we haven't left Ruby alone long enough to get bored and be destructive and I assume that is when all of this happens.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I did forget to mention that I have lost a few things. 

Countless hours walking the boy and my temper a couple times which I regret and therefore he always wins.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Just saw this thread and coincidentally it became very relevant to me last night...
I had JUST been thinking yesterday morning in the shower, how SO far (Liesel's only 14 weeks) she hasn't really destroyed anything belonging to me. Mostly this is due to me watching her like a hawk and giving her a billion alternatives for chewing, eating etc.

But then in the evening... I went with my friends to see the Hobbit, leaving Liesel with a friend for several hours. When I came back my laptop wouldn't switch on, liquid was dripping out of it and there was a faint smell of burning.

Turns out she'd peed on it.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Claire said:


> Just saw this thread and coincidentally it became very relevant to me last night...
> I had JUST been thinking yesterday morning in the shower, how SO far (Liesel's only 14 weeks) she hasn't really destroyed anything belonging to me. Mostly this is due to me watching her like a hawk and giving her a billion alternatives for chewing, eating etc.
> 
> But then in the evening... I went with my friends to see the Hobbit, leaving Liesel with a friend for several hours. When I came back my laptop wouldn't switch on, liquid was dripping out of it and there was a faint smell of burning.
> ...


Shouldn't laugh but I did! Sorry.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Now that it's the morning I can kind of see the funny side...

My laptop seems pretty much completely ruined though... and what with all the puppy expenses and Christmas etc I can't really afford a new one. It was entirely my friend's fault, of course, for not letting her out when she went to the door - she's almost 100% housetrained but it does involve watching her very closely!!

Oh well. I'm sure Liesel's happy with herself because now I have almost nothing else to do but play with her, and all uni work is being postponed indefinitely!
And look at that face, anyway. Who could stay mad.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

We have lost our bed, and at times I feel that I have lost my sanity, but I have GAINED such a wonderful companion and the dearest of friends known to man....that's my Darcy..


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Great pic Darcy!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> Great pic Darcy!
> [/quote
> Many thanks ....dont know who the old guy is in the photo, but he just follows me around.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Coax cable for the tv, cables for the playstation, scuffs in my working black shoes...


----------



## Rooster59 (Dec 23, 2012)

Dog(s)

1. All notion of ever having any privacy.

2. The ability to stretch out on the couch.

3. Fear of being bored.

4. A couple loaves of fresh baked bread off the cooling racks.

5. Any hope of sitting quietly in the woods squirrel hunting.

6. My heart. Really happy about that one.


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

1.	hiking boots
2.	shoes for work- xmas gift, only wore twice
3.	sliding screen door
4.	molding around window
5.	a clean yard - now it’s full of holes and every stick that could be dragged out of the woods
6.	personal space
7.	Alone time with my BF


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have gained more than I ever lost.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Indeed, I also get so much in return 

(He's art form, I did not place it up in the tree)


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Having had 4 Vizslas over the years I have lost:

1. Numerous remotes for the television

2. 6 pairs of shearling slippers

3. 1 backpack, 1 down sleeping bag, 1 pair of hiking boots, and 1 tent all on the third day of a seven day back country trip. Oh yes, and all the food.

4. 3 down comforters for our king size bed, 5 king size down pillows

5. My temper and sanity a few times, but therapy has helped.

6. Countless meals from my beloved counter surfers.

But to paraphrase TexasRed, I have gained far more than I have ever lost.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

We've been quite lucky but unfortunately friends of my mum lost precious things when we came to stay with them courtesy of the bomb.....

1. Large block wensleydale cheese.
2. V expensive, posh matching cloth napkin ring. It appeared in a poo bag some time later.....didn't think they'd want it back :'(

Think the only thing I've lost is a few pounds off my wobbly ass...


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have been fortunate to not have lost any material items to our Vizsla. We have lost the ability to hug or show affection to each other without Miles running over and pummeling us.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

What have I lost to the beautiful Darcy........

1. The ability to think, without thinking of her.

2. My side of the bed.

3. My overdraft facility.

4. Long nights by my log burner, as we go out walking in all weather.

5. The ability to leave my meal alone on the table without something ginger stealing it.

6. This is only a starter list, but I would not change a thing about her.................. :-*


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I have gained more than I ever lost.



Ditto


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Lost nothing

all mayor life gains

He provided only more and wins


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

My heart! 

Over the past year and a half, I probably lost my sanity on more than one occasion. But definitely my heart. I always, always wanted a dog but never imagined I would fall so in love! He's such an awesome dog


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

....my truck has become a 4 seater instead of a 7 seater... W has gracefully chewed 3 seat belts in the truck... Still can't figure out how he got the last one... He chewed right through the belts!!!


----------

